# Free flounder gigging seminar



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Monday October 6 at Flounder's Chowder House on Pensacola Beach, the Hook, Line & Sinker Seminar Series presented by Yamaha will focus on how to improve your fall and winter flounder gigging.

This is one of our favorite topics to cover and a great way to fill the freezer with fish during the colder winter months. 

As usual, there will be a free buffet at 6:30 for those in attendance courtesy of Flounders and the seminar will start at 7. The shows usually run one hour with a question-and-answer session and free raffle drawings at the end.

Hope to see y'all there.


----------

